# We Are Outa' Here!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well,

I have put it off as long as I can...

It's time to go camping!









PDX_Bobcat was nice enough to take a family picture, before we hit the road!









See you all in a few days! action

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hope the whole PDX clan has a great trip!

(...and congrats on the 3000th post, my firend. Now take the rest of the day off.)


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Have fun Doug.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Have a great weekend doug.....

Now, it's time to see if I can boost my posts a bit, and catch up before he gets back.....I need to get back into the top 5

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Have a great weekend doug.....
> 
> Now, it's time to see if I can boost my posts a bit, and catch up before he gets back.....I need to get back into the top 5
> 
> ...


Only 240 to go, Tim. You didn't need any sleep is weekend, did you?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Doug, have a great trip!

PS - too bad you missed being in the picture...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Doug, have a great trip!
> 
> PS - too bad you missed being in the picture...
> 
> ...










Man, you guys are rough! (good one, 7H)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

HAve a great time Doug








See YA when you get back

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm BAAACCCKKKK!!!










Had a great first trip of the season!
But glad to be home.

More soon....

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Welcome back, Doug!

You are lucky to camp so soon, I am still running the furnace here at home!

Mike

P.S. The "Shining" thing is a bit creepy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm BAAACCCKKKK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were you gone?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad yopu had a good trip Doug. We had 5" of snow over in Sunriver when the weather man called for 50 degrees and "some" rain.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to see your back Doug
Glad to hear you had a great first trip









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am glad your back...it was kinda getting quiet around here









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> I am glad your back...it was kinda getting quiet around here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quiet?

Looking at the rankings this morning, it is clear it has been anything but quite around here!










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

John


----------

